# Scabs on rats?



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay so, I noticed some scabs on 2 of my males: Jasper and Luis. Luis has one scab on his neck, I saw it before a few weeks ago but thought it was a bite or so. It seemed to heal, but it looks like the scab somehow ripped off and it's scabbing again. Jasper has a few (2-4) on his check, lower neck. I did notice Jasper has been a bit low on his energy compared to Luis, so I'm a bit concerned for his health. 

They both still have a good appetite and I haven't noticed any fur loss. I did some quick research on lice/mites, and I haven't been able to see any other red markings besides the scabs nor can I see anything. If they potentially do have lice/mites, can other pets in my home get them too? Besides Jasper developing those scabs and being low on energy, what could it be from? When I tried to pick him up today he did squeak, which he hasn't done before. Once I picked him up and handled him, he was fine. Maybe I startled him?

I contacted my breeder and she advised me to get some coconut oil to put on their skin to help relieve it. We think it may be dry skin, as it is very cold and they were temporarily by the window... So it was a bit chillier than the rest of the house. I did move them somewhere warmer and getting some coconut oil for them tomorrow first thing. What do you guys think though? I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They could be fighting, but if you do not think so, then I would say mites. 

You really should get revolution http://www.canadavet.com/Revolution-for-Kittens-Pink-P247C90.aspx
And treat them. You will have to treat all of your rats, even if they show no signs. 

Also you will need to clean out the cage very well.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

Should my other pets in my home be treated too? Or are they safe?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rat mites are specific to rats so your other pets should be ok. Treat all your rats, even those with no symptoms at all.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

How do rats get mites?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It could have come from the bedding if the bag had a tear in it, from a box you put in their cage and that was stored in a warehouse for a while (came into contact with wild rats), going to a pet store and bringing some back with you on your clothes, handling a rat that isn't yours, going to a petting zoo...the mites are specific to rats but they can still live up to a week on another pet (won't bother it) and find it's way back to another rat...if you buy hammocks/cage liners on Etsy, make sure to wash it very well before using them in your cage as many/most people selling hammocks have rats themselves.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

I use fleece bedding and all of their hammocks are handmade by me, and I wash them prior to making them into hammocks in hot water. All the vet offices are closed right now, so I'll have to get Revolution on Monday, unless I can find a good deal of Ivermectin 1.87 locally. I just worry my other pets could potentially get them; I have ferrets and a dog. As long as they can't get them, I can calm down as I'm freaking out over here! I did some research and it said to treat them, clean their cage frequently for a month, and bathe them once a week or so (If I choose to use Ivermectin); would the bathing apply if I chose to use Revolution? How much revolution should I get them?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

With Revolution no bathing or even cleaning the cage is necessary. Revolution will kill adult, larvae, and eggs mites. Ivermectin only kills adult mites for a couple of days so that's why everything need to be sanatized or thrown away. If you use ivermectin get at least a tablespoon worth of it in a plate and mix it very well, out of it take a small uncooked rice amount. The ivermectin paste is meant to be used all at once for a horse so there is no knowing if the amount you take out of the tube has enough or too much ivermectin in it.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

For the Revolution, one to three drops depending on the weight of your rats, based on the cat, kitten, or puppy Revolution. The dog Revolution is twice as concentrated than the other three so less is necessary and could be too much on small or baby rats.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

I guess for anything leftover I could put it on my ferrets; I hate things going to waste. Do you think coconut oil could help soothe their skin? I'm convinced they are mites now; Jasper actually has scabs all over his back, mostly his cheek. I'm deep cleaning their cage tonight and I also gave them a warm bath. Won't be able to get Revolution until Monday, but I will clean their cage again on Monday. Should I bathe them again or no? I'm also washing all their bedding in hot water right now. Poor Jasper, he seems lethargic.. Probably feeling horrible with all the irritated skin.

Should I buy some extra Revolution (A full pack has 3, but it's expensive here) for my ferrets too? I'm worried they might get it, but so far my research said rat mites specifically like to stay on rats... If they can't find a rat, they will suck the blood of humans. I can obviously get a full pack of Revolution and treat all my pets, it'll just be expensive, especially with Christmas around the corner funds will be low.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Concerning Jasper, watch him closely because something else might be going on if he is lethargic. Mites take a toll on the immune system making the rat more likely to get something else like a respiratory infection; not saying it is the case here but so you know. You certainly can treat your ferrets with Revolution if that makes you feel better, Revolution is super safe- check Revolution is ok for ferrets though- I never had ferrets so I don't know. I would put the coconut oil and let it on for at least 24 hours; olive oil might be easier to use though but both should kill at least some of the adult mites. The problem with anything other than Revolution is that you are unlikely to kill every single mite and if you don't they will just come back


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

It is safe on ferrets! I've used it before. I haven't noticed anything that indicates they have mites or lice, so I'll probably lay off the Revolution. So far my research states the only mites ferrets can get are ear mites, and the rat mites like to stay on rats or humans. If there's any signs that I'm concerned with, I'll start treating them all but for now, will focus just on the rats. 

I put on a little bit of olive oil on their scabs after their warm bath. I noticed Jasper had a ton of scabs on his shoulder.  I deep cleaned their cage and gave them brand new bedding. How long does it usually take for mites to disappear? They sound annoying like fleas...


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh, and is there anything else that I should know about treating mites? I'm new to all of this. I have no idea where they could have come from! I haven't changed anything like their bedding, food, etc.


----------

